# Do elves sleep ??



## Shanoncia

*Do elves sleep ?*

One way Tolkien has contradicted himself, is on whetehr or not elves sleep. In the hobbit, the drunken gaurdpassed out, and in LOTR Legolas slept in PT 1 when they were traveling the river, ut in PT 2 while they were ' orc hunting ', it was insinuated that he never slept during the night, but merely entered into elvish dream during day. I am not sure what to believe. Any of you Tolkien scholars have some imput?


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

I have also noticed this. I will say That sence elfs are imortal that they can sleep but do not need sleep. Boreon Also Seemed to "not sleep" he would just leave at night and come back in the morning. I have pondered this for a long time and I am not sure.


----------



## Gothmog

> and he could sleep, if sleep it could be called by Men, resting his mind in the strange paths of elvish dreams, even as he walked open-eyed ing the light of this world.


The Two Towers: _The Riders of Rohan_ : page 31



> Legolas already lay motionless, his fair hands folded upon his breast, his eyes un-closed, blending living night and deep dream, as is the way with Elves.


The Two Towers: _The Riders of Rohan_ : page 49

To me this suggests that the Elves have different needs to Men in sleep. In the first quote it seems that Legolas can rest his mind even while marching along and so can be more alert when needed. However, the second quote shows that Elves do also need to rest their bodies as well as their minds to gain the greatest recovery possible. The point of his eyes being 'un-closed' seems to show that they would not go as deeply into sleep as Men. This would be more like the Meditation that some do. This can give a great deal of rest in a short time.

So I do not think that Tolkien contradicted himself in this, But in these quotes he just explained the way of sleep for the Elves more.


----------



## Shanoncia

*It all makes sense now !*

Hey thanks !


----------



## Gothmog

I am pleased to have been of Help.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

Yah......... That was my next answer.


----------



## Elfhelm25

Just a curious thought . Can anyone help me out ?

Elves are obviously akin to twilight , they seem to spend their nights dancing and singing , and their days in the forests etc . but do they actually sleep ? Do they need sleep ? Do they maybe need less than men ? Because in their houses they have beds and such ( Elronds , Lothlorien ) , but they dont ever seem to actuallly sleep IN them ...


----------



## 10000 strong

I don't know they probably rest but I don't think it ever mentioned Legolas sleeping in LOTR...


----------



## ltas

Here's what's stated about Legolas in ''The Two Towers'':

"...and he could sleep, if sleep it could be called by Men, resting his mind in the strange paths of elvish dreams, even as he walked open-eyed in the light of this world." 

I suppose this is one of the ways they rest, I'm not sure if they ever sleep like Men do. I'm not an Elf-expert, others may have more information on the subject.

 ltas


----------



## Emowyn

Indeed they do and it is mentioned in LOTR  It is acostumed for the elvish kin to sleep upon their backs looking towards the sky with their hands crossed over their chests slightly. However they do not close their eyes and watch the sky until the stars and sleep mix into one.


----------



## f0enix_rising

That's a great question. I've read somewhere in the forum that they don't sleep per se, but kind of "meditate". I don't know where that was.

However, I just read in the Silmarillion the following:


> ...and they (Turgon and Finrod) journied southward along the river...night came upon them...and they *slept* upon his banks beneath the summer stars.


 So, I don't know what they do. But, it'll be interesting to learn what the wiser forum dwellers have to say 

_Edit_ HA!! Looks like they all answered while I was trying to figure out all the vB Code stuff. That's funny.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Elves sleep. But they dont have to. I was reading the two towers, and theres something else:



> Aragorn and Gimli slept fitfuly, and whenever they awoke they saw Legolas standing beside them, or walking to and fro, singing softly to himself in his own tongue, and as he sang the white stars opened in the hard black vault above.



I think thats saying that Elves do sleep, but they dont have to when the time calls for it. Legolas knew that someone had to stay awake, and he was the most fit for the job... kind of

Elves do sleep, but if the time calls for it, they wont. i think...


----------



## Elfhelm25

Thanks , thats helped quite a bit!
Are there any quotes that say anything about it in Tolkeins work ??


----------



## BlackCaptain

I think Feonix Risings explanation, or quote, was good. Elves DO sleep. The Silmarillion sais so. But they dont have to. They're strong enough in body to stay awake for nights


----------



## Sániel

*elf sleep*

I think they sleep open eyes in a different way humans do


----------



## BlackCaptain

Close to the end of the chapter "The riders of Rohan" Before the companys horses are taken, it sais that Legolas is asleep. I dont have a quote, but he does sleep


----------



## Gil-Galad

It depends on what we call sleep.Sleep is the physical process that provides our brain,heart,etc the rest they need.Every creature need some rest from time to time.So I'm sure elves sleep,it may not be as man do,but they do need a rest.


----------



## Turin

Hey Itas why does it say your an apprentice you have 127 posts?


----------



## Mithril

when elves needed rest they would often meditate of the eldar days or of beautiful things


----------



## Lantarion

Perhaps, but is this speculation or can you provide a quote where this is stated? 
I've read from somewhere that Elves need far less sleep than Men.. Maybe it has something to do with their being directly linked to the existence of Arda (or that they are destined to live in Arda for ever, if not killed).


----------

